# "Who will face down the gun lobby?"



## KenpoTex (Apr 24, 2009)

what a load of crap...

OTOH, guess it's nice to know that us "evil gun nuts" have so much clout. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/19/AR2009041901995.html?referrer=digg


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

*Question*
"What is it you don't understand?"

*Answer*
Second Amendment to the United States Constitution


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 24, 2009)

> The Mexican gangs are able to use guns purchased in the United States because of our *insanely permissive* gun regulations


 


> the American gun lobby is just too strong to let him push a *rational and limited gun regulation* through Congress.


 


> No other democratic country in the world has the *foolish, ineffectual gun regulations* that we do.


 


> Their *letter to Holder was absurd*. "The gun-control community has intentionally misled many Americans into believing that these weapons are fully automatic machine guns. They are not. These firearms fire one shot for every pull of the trigger."


 
Just a few choice quotes from this _excellent _article on one of the most important issues facing us today.


-Rob


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow.  A load of crap sums it up nicely.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 25, 2009)

The Supreme Court has spoken. The debate is over. We won. Move along.


----------



## grydth (Apr 25, 2009)

"Whoever doesn't want to be re-elected."


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 25, 2009)

And everyone keep in mind there was a English NRA like our NRA. Only no one really stood up to stop what the NRA here in the U.S. has been stopping. And bit by bit they lost their rights (that is if a 'subject' had a right where there IS NO BILL OF RIGHTS.)

If it was not for the NRA in America, by now the whole country would be like New York City (both in disarnament and crime.) And down here in Texas and the southwest the Narcoterrorist would be coming across the border at will.

There can be no compromise. The 2nd Amendment protects all the rest of the Bill of Rights for each and every individual. Without that protection the Bill of Rights is just a piece of paper that can be torn up anytime.

If you are not member of the NRA, then you are not doing your part. We all must stand together or we well will be stripped of our rights, one by one.

And I understand the NRA is giving out FREE memberships right now. I'm an NRA Patron as well as a TSRA (Texas State Rifle Association) life member.

Deaf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2009)

What's the link to those free memberships again?
Think its time I looked into that.....and I don't even own a gun.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 26, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> What's the link to those free memberships again?
> Think its time I looked into that.....and I don't even own a gun.


http://www.nrahq.org/nrabonus/

When they ask what subscription you'd like, I recommend the _1st Freedom_ magazine.


----------



## searcher (Apr 26, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I don't even own a gun.


 

Bob, it is time to get one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2009)

searcher said:


> Bob, it is time to get one.


I live in NY.  

When I'm in TX, it's on the to look into list.  Right behind place to live, place to work, and something to drive. 
:asian:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 30, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> what a load of crap...
> 
> OTOH, guess it's nice to know that us "evil gun nuts" have so much clout.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/19/AR2009041901995.html?referrer=digg



I AM the GUN LOBBY!

These tragedy pimps want to use the same rhetoric against 'The Gun Lobby' they successfully used against 'Big Tobacco' and 'Big Corporations'.........but one small problem.......WE THE PEOPLE are 'The Gun Lobby', not some faceless corporation......so they are talking about taking on YOU AND ME!  

It won't fly, and they WILL LOSE BIG!


----------

